# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Шоу "Наручники" в Таллине с преданными

## Dayal Nitai das

Шоу "Наручники" в Таллине с преданными

http://video.yandex.ru/users/veda-la...eda-lada&cid=2

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо! Такое потрясающее настроение от просмотра! :yahoo: 
Сияющие вайшнавы, и ведущий очень позитивный (похож на Индрадьюмна Свами).
Надо всем показать этот ролик!
 :vedma: 
Хари Хари боол!

----------

